# akff stickers



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Are there any akff stickers available? I was thinking today (yeah i was)
it would be good if all akff members had a sticker on front of their yak. I thought it would make it easy to identify fellow paddlers. Some blokes look at you strange when you ask if they're in akff. 
*AKFF--JD*. That'd look good on the Swing, wouldn't it?????????


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Small ones for the car would be good at boat ramps and the like!

I recently bought some 10cm rego letters in black from BCF to spell out 'AKFF' on each side of my yak ( might go back and buy some more so I can write 'AKFF.NET' ), little did I know they came in pairs so i have enough for two yaks... Luckily there is another one on the way ( Its a secret! ).


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

paffoh
Guess that's easy, might follow your lead. Most everyone has a BCF nearby.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Small ones for the car would be good at boat ramps and the like!
> 
> .


Paff for months I've had a card in my van back window with inch letters spelling DODGE http://www.akff.net has led to many enquiries from onlookers at launching and also at the shops if the yak is on top, and of course identifies my presence for late arrivals at arranged outings.

Will likely modify using kraley's pdf logo


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in Kraley, nice one for getting em organised. What's the financial burden for one? :?:


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Count me in too, please!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Me to.


Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, I am so in! and I want 10! seriously!


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Great idea...would definitely be interested.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

good idea i will be in that  
mik


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Very very keen, will sell my soul for some....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

kraley said:


> PoddyMullet said:
> 
> 
> > What's the financial burden for one? :?:
> ...


It's a deal! :lol:

I get lonely when I have long stints in the dog house, it's got a beer fridge too  and lots of fishing toys 

Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yes please


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll be keen for a couple too, please.
Good idea.

Sanman


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

I would be keen for a few too!
but surely we cant let kraley support the financial burden on his own! 
Can we???
Can we really????


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

yess pleassse miss, I'll even let you borrow my zircon encrusted tweezers


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> yess pleassse miss, I'll even let you borrow my zircon encrusted tweezers


You could stick 2 stickers together and hang them from your rear vision mirror in the car with Dental Floss :wink:


----------



## THUNDERBIRD2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Kraley

Thanks - & As Oliver said "please sir could I have some more"
Or was it someone else who said "i've been a very naughty boy & need to be punished with a sticker or two"

Thanks for the effort -


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, count me in as well, .25c?, make it a goldy, the balance to a good cause, maybe!!!
Well done Kraley.
Gaz.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Mate if you have some at the Barlings trip it might save you some money on postage and i can reward you generously with beer :lol:

OD


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi JD.

I just happen to run into a fellow from Helensvale (Gold Coast) who can do up stickers with logo, even go as far as special runs for events (river trips, fishing camps, events etc.).

Rough prices are $15.00 per set up and about 20 something cents per sticker thereafter, depending on the size.

So, what size are the ones that you have actioned?

I have visions of putting one each side of the yak, perhaps with my post name inside the fish (not quite sure on that idea though, might spoil the look of the logo). And I would like to put one on the tailgate of the ute.

Does anyone have suggestions on the size the sticker/s?

Also, we saved to logo to file and he had a look and mentioned that he could cut out the exact shape of the logo, or leave it as is.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVp3looAADVfgAASUAeuEqBiECo/7//AMAEagxU9IwEA0AyNAAAxpoNADJoDI00MTRg1PTUCNNTR6pkNqZMmEPUzULnTl6vdXJ3U8O6bpmSzoEfZGO+EM4Wz53P6qS7Uvg9jnA0UCAUUiCsSIgqgMb1OyyQ6j6bg50qbaVDY5bRAF4pPe7iJ6Q/YS/Ak6zd1FMQ21O+M6FInjyb+Qm7RG8eCiju5YC+kr5+J302nZip8VTn0MQhCMYgPx9CwJJLHA9skn6/Faw3C8aWraQh8+49iJ2uiHeX4KlJkubhc+I2usZ7wJtJRWzI4DW+sbMtVO29hrjJLUz2F3peJwxQjc+tS1PMWwE3OtlBC2ONZTWg1KoGu68VZM8XckU4UJBad5aKA


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think Ken's trying to get some organised in time for the Barlings Trip. They'll be handed out to all attendees along with other goodies!


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Red.

I have been looking at that one as well. Thats where I thought the issue of duplicating the exactness of the colours was a problem, hence this whizzkid turns up and reckons that he can convert the bitmap file to an .eps or .ebs (whatever) and can produce the exact same on a sticker the size of a matchbox or billboard size posters with his u-beaut $50k printer.

While I've got ya, what are you thoughts on size.

(bugga, someone wants me to do some work, back later)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I reackon a transparent sticker would look good, might have to beef up the outlines a tad.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWST9NzMAABrfgAASQeW2soQAkAA/79+gIACEIp6JoamamEyPIepMeonoyhU9CMmE0NAaADQNBCSehkoWY4iZ6G/pWyZwS1FIxwqis66WNICyIodrAbnDmlMv7VXIv5deaFPX12jaEOMvJ6eCmuvCsQ9/BjbaDKMGoY8BXmXvAxMWjqS8jDJUNg1k+KLB0GSCKAk9AhQHdGYB1n/F3JFOFCQJP03MwA==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

In my experiance in the sticker game, you want it done, it can get done.....have not had a sticker that cannot be done.....cost does come into it at times though.......

Ash


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

An extra long version with a ruler on it would be excellent also.


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I posted some pictures of some sample stickers at http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 75fd#58403


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Would really like some, is there some way we can help with the postage?


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I would like to see what the local yakkas think of the quality, physically, before commiting to a print run. I am also waiting to see the response re copyright.

It might pay to draw up the dimensions on a sheet of paper to get a feel for the size.

Part of the $25.00 minimum order is the $15.00 set up fee, so the more requests that come in the better to spread the costs.

Mate, if the stickers are acceptable, it could turn into a large print run, which may require money up front. I haven't organised something like this before and any hints of how to manage the process would be very much appreciated.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Looking good Hard Yakka, can l get some 
Maybe with the web site on the bottom


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds bloody great Kraley. Perhaps someone from Perth could order a heap and distribute to the forum members here in the West and anyone else who may be interested. I might PM Dugongstorey and see if he is willing :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

g'day Ken. As discussed if you could bring some down to Barlings Beach to distribute amongst members it would be great.

Well done for getting this organised yourself mate..  You're a champion.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ripper Kraley...thanks muchly for organising em


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Great Kraley,
Would love a couple at Barlings Beach..


----------

